

Happy Birthday raganwald - revorad
http://raganwald.com/2013/06/14/happy-birthday-to-me.html

======
kbenson
Happy birthday! Here's your present: Perl 6.

Pattern matching: Junctions[1][2], Multiple Dispatch[3][4]

Call by name: Macros(syntactic)[5] since you mention them, possibly
Parcels[4]? The language is entirely introspective (and mostly written in
itself), so I can imagine a some ways to implement both call-by-name and call-
by-need by using complex function signatures and subroutines as types.

[1]:
[http://perlcabal.org/syn/S09.html#Junctions](http://perlcabal.org/syn/S09.html#Junctions)

[2]:
[http://perlcabal.org/syn/S03.html#Junctive_operators](http://perlcabal.org/syn/S03.html#Junctive_operators)

[3]: [http://perlcabal.org/syn/S06.html](http://perlcabal.org/syn/S06.html)

[4]:
[http://dave.whipp.name/sw/perl6/perl6_xmas_2008.html](http://dave.whipp.name/sw/perl6/perl6_xmas_2008.html),
see Multiple Dispatch section

[5]:
[http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/day-23-macros/](http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2012/12/23/day-23-macros/)

